# Ordo Malleus - Order of the Hammer



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

_They shall be My Hammer, the sword in My hand, the gauntlet about My fist, the bane of My foes and woes of the treacherous. When no others may stand beside them, they shall fight. Only the greatest shall enter their ranks, for unto them do I entrust stewardship over the Gates of Hell._

Xalaxis

Segmentum: Segmentum Pacifius
MU.06.31
Orb. Dist. 19.3 AU
1.12G/Temp 7°C
Trading/Mining/Industrial World
Tithe Grade: Exactis Omega
Population: 9.700.000.000

The planet Xalaxis is located in the Segmentum Pacifius, dangerously close to the Halo Zone. The planet was settled in the early years of human colonization, the settlers found a peace full planet, quite similar to earth, just a bit colder, but not that much. But soon the planet was trapped by Warp Storms and the settlers lost contact with the rest of humanity. The world was soon ravaged by war, as warlords from everywhere fought to control the planet. The planet was entirely forgotten by the Imperium, and they forgot the Imperium. They continued waring, and as the galaxy faced its greatest disaster ever; the Horus Heresy, the people on Xalaxis continued their own wars. A thousand years later, something happened that changed the worlds future. Something fell from the sky, many believe that it was a escape shuttle that had been blown into the warp during Horus Siege of Holy Terra, but no one has been able to confirm it. The shuttle landed in the middle of the main population center, and out of it walked a man, clad in gold armor. He claimed that the world was to belong to the Emperor, and he quickly gained the peoples support, but the warlords did not like this. They united to kill the man, but as if the man had known that they would try to kill him, he built his own army and soon conquered the whole planet in mere weeks.

The man showed the people how to build star ships, he told them that they would need fleets of thousands if they where to help the Emperor in his moment of need. The whole people was so inspired by the mans words, that all of them left their homes to build ships, and soon one of the greatest fleets through the history of man was built, more than ten thousand war ships where built in 150 local years.

[Inquisitorial note: One local year is 379 days, and the man was already more than forty when he arrived, but he was still alive and in the same shape as ever. That, and the states of him, makes imperial schoolars believe that the man was one of the Emperors holy Adeptus Custodes.]

The man led more than 9.500.000.000 men, women and children into the unknown, their course was Holy Terra. The population left behind continued to make space ships, but they had also found themselves in great problems. The fleet had taken with it almost all of the food on the planet to be able to feed the crew on the journey. Over time the population turned to more agricultural ways, and the planet was soon getting more than enough food. Soon they begun exploring the surrounding area of space, and only a few systems away they encountered more human populations, and soon the trade begun. The planet was soon one of the biggest food exporters in the area of space. This has continued ever since.

In year 897 hundreds of dead Imperial Citizens where found sacrificed, they had all been marked with the "Mark of Chaos". Five loyal Inquisitors have been investigating the matter, they all disappeared without clue. A year later, the same happened again, hundreds of dead, all marked with the "Mark of Chaos". Before the year was out, several other Inquisitors disappeared, all of them investigating the matter. 
In 899, Inquisitor Kerox Valorus, sent one report of the matter to the Ordo Malleus; he had found proof about why the sacrifices had happed, but he did not have time to tell why before contact was lost with the Astropath sending the message. Now the Ordo Malleus has sent a "Cabal" of Inquisitors to investigate the matter.


Rules:

1: No very short "bad posts", at least, more than six (I wanted eight, but in some peoples opinion it was way to much) lines of text!

2: No one, and I mean no one, shall start turning themselves into GMs by controlling other characters without the owners permission!!!

3: Have fun! (...More rules when I know what rules I want...)


Every Character is allowed to have 1-2 persons as retinue, controlled by some other player (Recomended, as some one if they want to be in your retinue, send a PM or try to recruit here in the Action Thread, and it is recomended that it is someone who does that things you tell them to do, friends or people you talk with for example are good choices) , the player himself, or the GM.


Philosophy

The Inquisition can be broadly divided into two differing schools of thought: Puritanism and Radicalism.

To the conservative Puritans, it is of the utmost importance that Inquisition doctrine be upheld, and are often found persecuting those Inquisitors who are deemed heretical.

The pragmatic Radical Inquisitors follow the Imperial doctrines in spirit, believing that the ends justify the means, and find little value in adhering to convention too closely. They often try to fight fire with fire, using Chaos or alien weaponry, employing Daemonhosts, or committing other acts that would be deemed heretical by their more conservative brethren.

These two categories can be divided into several minor factors, here are the players choices:


Puritans:


*Amalathianism - The conservative philosophy of Puritanism. It advocates unity between Imperial organizations and lack of tumultuous change. It was at the birth of this philosophy, on Gathalamor, at Mount Amalath, that Lord Commander Solar Macharius was spurred on to his grand conquest of nearly a thousand worlds.


*Monodominance - This philosophy holds that man can only survive in the Galaxy at the death of every other creature, be it alien, mutant, or even psyker (which would potentially harm the Imperium, seeing as all galactic communication and long-distance travel is psychic in nature). They are arguably the most extreme of the Puritans.


Thorianism - These members of the Inquisition believe that the Emperor will some day be reincarnated. This is the most 'radical' of the Puritan ideologies due to the possible upheaval that could result should the Thorians actually be able to summon the Emperor into a new form, as Believers and Unbelievers would turn upon each other. Named after Sebastian Thor, thought to be an avatar of the Emperor.


Radicals

Istvaanism - To this ideology, conflict is desirable to further progress through strife. It holds that mankind has made its greatest achievements after periods of conflict, such as the Horus Heresy, or Age of Apostasy. It is the place of the Istvaanians to strengthen mankind through adversity, and so follow a 'survival of the fittest' doctrine. The philosophy is named after the Isstvan III virus-bombings that initiated the Horus Heresy.


Recongregationism - According to this philosophy the Imperium, after millennia, has become decadent and corrupt. To remedy this, Recongregators consider that the Imperium should be rebuilt, lest it stagnate further and collapse under the pressure of countless threats from both without and within.


Xanthism - The most obviously Radical grouping within the Inquisition, it advocates the use of warp-based weaponry, such as daemon possessed swords, daemonhosts, and generally turning the power of Chaos against itself. Named after Inquisitor-Master Zaranchek Xanthus, executed as a heretic in the 32nd millennium.



Inquisitor Equipment:

One handed weapons:

Bolt Pistol - 
Deamonhammer - Puritian Inquisitor Lords only!
Deamon Sword - Radical Inquisitors only!
Force Weapon - 
Hell Pistol -
Needle Pistol - Max 1 per retinue
Plasma Pistol - Max 1 per retinue
Power Weapon - 
Power Fist - 
Storm Shield - Inquisitors and Inquisitors Lords Only!
Thunder Hammer - Inquisitors and Inquisitor Lords only!
Las Pistol -
Chainsword -
Axe of Khorne - Radical Inquisitors only!
Berserker Glaive - Radical Inquisitors only!
Hellblades - Radical Inquisitors only!
Manreapers - Radical Inquisitors only!
Blissgiver - Radical Inquisitors only!
Bedlam Staves - Radical Inquisitors only!




Two handed weapons:

Bolter - 
Combi-Weapons: - One per retinue!
*Combi- flamer
*Combi- grenade launcher
*Combi- plasma gun
*Combi- meltagun
*Combi- Needle pistol
Hellgun -
Flamer -
Psycannon - Only for Puritian Inquistior lords and their retinues! One per retinue!
Storm Bolter -
Lasgun -
Warger:

Power Armour - Inquisitors and Inquisitor lords only!
Carapace Armour - 
Frag Grenades -
Melta bombs -

Retinue Members:

Priests - 
Acolyte - Inquisitor lords only!
Imperial Guard Veterans- 
Sanctioned Psyker - 
Calculus Logi -
Assassin (Vindicare, Eversor, Calidus and those...) -
Death Cult Assassin -

Name:
Age:
Appearance:
Personality:
Philosophy:
Background:
Weapons:
Equipment:

Please, write a very good character with a very good back story! I wont accept any "bad characters". You cant chose your rank! You are a Inquisitor, but you might be promoted by the GM! What retinue members the Inquisitor wants is up to him, but he might let the member chose by himself! Any questions, ask them, but try to keep the recruitment thread clean!


----------



## KILLBURNMAIM!! (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey I'm actually really interested in trying out this Forum RP thing but I have to ask, would you accept someone playing a slightly radical (independant of any real faction) ordo Xenos inquisitor who has had numerous encounters with all the Imperiums enemies (daemons, xenos and heretics the lot) and with several ties to the other ordos, like Inquisitor Eisenhorn from Dan Abnett's Eisenhorn trilogy (p.s. amazing books)

Also I'm not sure as to why you have placed a restriction on acolytes as usually any inquisitor (regardless of rank) should be able to at least take one, and what is your stance on including Calculus Logi within a retinue? And not that I want one I just want to mention, technically gaining a Daemon Hammer has nothing to do with being a puritan or radical, you just have to banish a greater daemon, neither the codex or the dark heresy books specify that a daemonhammer wielder has to be a puritan... I don't mean to be a smart ass i'm just mentioning


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Well... This RP was about the Ordo Malleus, so I am not going to accept any Ordo Xeno members, regardless of background...

Well... You could have a Acolyte, if your character is some flawless uber-kick-ass-awesome-hero who has mastered his skills, so if you are that you could...

About the Calculus Logi... Hmm... Well take it if you want it... I will include it in the thread...

Anything else?


----------



## KILLBURNMAIM!! (Apr 3, 2010)

Well then I think I have to give it a pass then, Malleus inquisitors are kewl in all but I had a different char in mind, thanks for the quick response though!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

No problem, better luck in the future with RPs...:victory:


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

More than willing to make any changes to the character if need be.

Name: Avitus Cain

Age: 28

Appearance: Youthful with Dark brown eyes and medium length messy brown hair. Average height with a fit muscular build always dressing in ornate robes of dark blues and blacks with rings and talismans gathered by him in his early years as a trader and a merchant. 

Personality: Due to his history he has an extreme distaste for noblemen and administrators of any kind feeling they too easily fall into temptation. A deep sense of respect was ingrained in him during his time as an acolyte towards brother inquisitors even those with differing beliefs. Due to his youth he has learned that this respect must be earned and is hungry to prove himself to the others in his order. Often cold and short to those he does not trust outside of the order but to his elder inquisitors he finds himself an eager student.

Philosophy: Radical-Recongregationist 

Background: Avitus was born the son of a rogue trader on a small but affluent gardenworld. When he came of age he was placed by his father at the head of a merchant vessel that was charged with supplying the world with the best of everything. The planet constantly a temporary playground for noble families, planetary governors, and even members of the Eccesiarchy who charge Avitus as the world foremost trader to supply them with exotic food, drink, and even women. This environment shaping the young man building him to see what he felt were the sins of the current Imperial administration. His release from this place came soon enough. An Inquisitor Lord by the name of Gerard Grey came investigating reports of daemonic taint and corruption among the residence of the planet. Grey tapped Avitus to assist him fallowing a purity test due to his position and knowledge of the inner workings of the planet. Immediately recognizing his potential after spending some time with him Avitus was taken on as an acolyte for the rest of the mission. After much investigation and clashes with Slaanesh cults that had cropped up they learned it was too late to save the planet. Ruinous influence and infiltrated every aspect of the planetary government and it was marked for exterminatus. His father who had also fallen was stripped of his title and deemed a traitor before he escaped into the system. As his father fell deeper into darkness Avitus found himself an ever excelling student taking to the ways of an Inquisitor very quickly. Finally after years of chase they cornered his father now a daemonhost on a deadworld and suspected home to a daemon gate. The battle raged at the foot of the daemon gate for hours. Finally after the mortal wounding of both Lord Grey and the daemonhost Avitus was forced to choose, fallow his father into darkness or cement his path of light. He chose, striking down his father and banishing him to the afterlife. His righteous actions could not save his lord, but with his dieing breath Lord Grey blessed Avitus as an inquisitor of the the Ordo Malleus passing on his Power Sword and Storm Shield to him to continue his battle against the ruinous powers. 

Weapons: Ornate saber-like Power Sword and midsized round storm shield passed on to him by his Lord Grey.

Equipment: Ornate midnight blue power armor crafted for him before the final battle with his daemonhost father.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

That was a good character! You are in, but do you want a retinue of some sort?


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I like the sound of this. I'm generally a big fan of Inquisitorial themed things anyway. It'll be the first time I've participated in this style of RP in a while so I'm kinda feeling like just playing a retinue member for someone. If anyone wants to take me on, let me know.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

right so we are all Inquisitors?

Okay, save me a spot I'll have a character by tomorrow.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The players are mostly Inquisitors, but we do also have/need henchmen players for the retinues. I will save you a spot, no hurry!


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Females are accepted right?
Cause I havent RPed a female character in a while.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes they are. Remember to ask for retinue members well in time, so that people know who needs members, if you want some...


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah im open to taking people as a retinue i just didnt post it up cuz i didn't know how it would work. If anyone wants to, pm me and post up a character that you think would work well with mine. Thanks for the props on the character i kinda went all out hoping to get good rep out of it and this seems like its gonna be a really great rp.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Seems very interesting. Yet it seems the radical Inquisitors seems to be lacking some weapon options, like daemon weapons and stuff. Retinues could also be increased to include daemon host (might be to powerfully), Adepta Sororitas (like sister hospitaller) and a few other options to. Remember these are Inquisitors they can come knocking and nearly get whatever they want. I'm just saying this cause it looks like you almost copied and pasted the Daemon Hunter Codex. I'll be making a character later on.


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Could you save a place for me? I'll post a character when I'm a little more awake...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes!!! I asked to join another RP as an Inquisitor but was denied... (just check my sig pic)

Would I have to have a retinue? Thinking of being radical and it would be difficult for people to swear fealty (or whatever) to a radical who could get them branded a traitor. Also, would prefer to be a silent *Lone Wolf* kind of character... (of course, would work with other people, just wouldn't have a retinue...)

Anyway, just wanted this cleared up, then I may well post a character.:grin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes, the you do not have to have a retinue, it is optional. You can be a lone wolf kind of character if you want, it will be no problem! If you are radical it is a very good idea to stay at a small distance from the others, so take some time, post a character!

I have also added the Deamon Weapons, but we aware that they can only be used by Radicals, and if the puritians discover that you are in contact with these heretical weapons, they might declare you *Extremis Diabolus*, so be care full with these things, and also, you can have a deamon host, or you could create one in the RP later on, but if the puritians discover that you have been creating those blasphemous creatures, you are in some deep shit, called Extremis Diabolus... The best thing to do would be :suicide:...


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Here you go, apologies for the length of the background:

***

Name: Ibrahim El-Wazir

Age: 53

Appearance: Ibrahim has dark skin and hair with a youthful appearance which belies his age, as he has undergone extensive treatment with Rejuvenat drugs. Nothing, however, can disguise the battle-scars on his face. When “off duty” he wears the loose fitting desert robes of his homeworld, with no jewellery save a signet ring which bears his seal. On duty, he wears whatever is most appropriate to fit in on the world he is investigating.

Philosophy: Radical (Borderline Xanthite)

Personality: Ibrahim is used to command, but understands the value of subtlety better than most Inquisitors outside the Ordo Hereticus. He can be charming when he wants to be, and is adept at manipulating peoples emotions even without his psychic powers. 

Background: Ibrahim was born into a noble family on the desert world of Tallarn, and trained from an early age in the skills of combat, leadership, and stealth needed to become an officer in one of his homeworld’s famous regiments. Noone suspected in his youth that he had latent psychic talent, dismissing his success at games of chance as mere luck (although the skills he learned at playing cards he would later apply to reading the Emperor’s Tarot). His psychic powers were only detected during routine screening at the Imperial Guard recruitment office, and when the Black Ships came to take him away his parents mourned him as if he had been killed in battle. 
At the Schola Psykana, he resolved to return to the Imperial Guard once his training was complete, either as a Battle Psyker or if he proved worthy as one of the feared Primaris Psykers. His instructors, however, had other ideas. Ibrahim’s talent is not suited to the battlefield, but constant training elevated his ability to read peoples emotions from merely uncanny to truly superhuman levels. Over time, he learned to push beyond peoples surface thoughts and probe their memories, as well as harnessing his empathic talent to generate auras which encourage others to trust or fear him. 
When the Schola Psykana could teach him no more, they handed him over to Inquisitor Lord Bernardo Gui of the Ordo Malleus as an acolyte, knowing that the Inquisitor had need of skilled infiltrators. He remained with Lord Bernardo for more than a decade, during which time they brought down daemon cults on twenty three worlds; when Lord Bernardo finally retired from active duty to take up a teaching post, he presented his acolyte with his Inquisitorial Seal and a force sword he had crafted especially for him, in the form of one of the scimitars favoured by Tallarn warriors. The most useful gift he gave Ibrahim, however, was not tangible but a skill learned at great cost: Bernardo was also a skilled empath, and over many interrogations he taught his acolyte how to scan a subject’s mind for their darkest fear and project it as an illusion. 
Ibrahim’s first mission as a lone Inquisitor was not an unqualified success. With the aid of an agent of the Callidus Temple, he infiltrated the upper echelons of a chaos cult on the garden world of Nueva Assyria. Posing as a rogue psyker, he was able to get close enough to discover that the cult was inspired by a corrupted sorcerer from the excommunicate Alpha Legion before he was exposed; in the battle that followed his assassin companion revealed herself and fought alongside him against the sorcerer. Though they took him down, it cost the assassin her life and Ibrahim his right arm before he was able to plunge his Force Weapon into the Chaos Marine’s exposed neck and unleash the pain from his injury. In the moment of unholy communion before the sorceror’s mind burned away, Ibrahim saw the extent of the Legionnaire’s network and understood his plan clearly. To his horror, he realised that while he had been distracted fighting one sorcerer, minions of the cult on another landmass had been performing a dark ritual to create a beacon in the warp which would summon Chaos Marines and Daemons alike. With no way to stop the ritual from where he was, Ibrahim had no choice but to declare the world Exterminatus.
It took three years, and extensive bionic surgery which replaced his right arm below the elbow, before he was fit to return to his duties as an Inquisitor. Many of his colleagues tried to persuade him to go better equipped in future, using one of the Ordo’s many suits of Power Armour. Always he has refused, preferring the lighter carapace favoured by the Adeptus Arbites in which he can more easily conceal himself and infiltrate the cults he seeks. Though he has had numerous successful missions since, he has never forgotten the bitter lesson he learnt on Nueva Assyria: that when fighting chaos you must not only strike at the head, but also remove the limbs.

Weapons: Force Sword, Ornate Las Pistol

Equipment: Carapace Armour, Bionic Arm, Emperor’s Tarot

Retinue: Ibrahim often works closely with agents of the Ordo Assassinorum as well as local death cults. Socially, however, he prefers the company of Imperial Guard Veterans, especially those who are like him drawn from the officer castes of their homeworld.

***

I have included Bionics and Emperor's Tarot as equipment, since both are mentioned in the background, although they don't have to have any in game effect. The retinue section lists the sort of people he is likely to work with, if anyone feels the urge to play an assassin or an IG vet...

Edit: I have just changed his philosophy to "Borderline Xanthite" - although he does not use daemonic powers, Ibrahim's psychic abilities and his M.O. of infiltrating cults to bring them down from within puts him squarely in the radical camp; whether he will "fall" and start using daemonic powers will be determined in game.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Alice Storm
Age: 26

Appearance: Around 5"8 with light blue eyes, her blonde hair falls down to her shoulder height. She has fair skin, and a scar on her right arm.

Personality: Fair tempered Inquisitor. She is respectful to her fellow Inquisitors, older and younger, but will not accpet any disrespect lightly. She doesn't like men in power on planets that she visited as she finds that they either don't take her seriously, a mistake they never make again, or they try and score points with her by sucking up.

Philosophy: Radical-Recongregationism

Background: Alice was born in the nobility of a hive city on the planet of Golus. She had to learn how to take care of herself quickly, as both her father and her mother spent time with her brother but ignored her. Soon her brother took over the family business, one of the wealthiest on the planet. The planet of Golus became an ever more corrupted place as more and more people used their money and influence to put their rivals in trouble, and Alice discovered that her brother was doing this to become Governor of the planet. Soon this attracted the attetion of an Inquisitor Dorian Thratus of the Recongregationism philosophy came to return this world back to the light of the Emperor. He found Alice to be pure of faith, a shining white light in a see of darkness. With her help he rooted out all corruption and destoryed it ending it with the execution of Alice's brother, which she did herself. Dorian saw the potential in Alice, and decided to take her on as a Alcolyte. She travelled with him battling with humanitys worst enemies. She soon was ready to become a full Inquisitor following much to Dorians delight the way of Recongregationism. Being a frealtively young, and new Inquisitor Alice has a small retinue.

Weapons: She has a force weapon in the shape of a sword, and a bolter.

Equipment: An ornate suit of carapce armor, bestowed upon her by Dorian. It is silver, with a Golden Aquila on the chest. This allows her an advatage in speed which power armour wouldn't.

Hope that this is ok


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

You are both in! Really good background for the wins, the longer and more detailed the better! I can still accept 1-3 Inquisitors, then there are only retinue members left!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Could I lead a Kill-Team of Grey Knights to aid the Inquisitors?, if not then ill take an Inquisitor spot. Ill have my bio up in a few minutes depending on which one I can be.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Sry, cant accept Grey Knights, but you can be a Inquisitor...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Alrighty then. Oh one last question. Are Assassins allowed for Retinue members? if they are im guessing only one of them due to their power. Ill have my bio up in a few minutes.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Well... Rather not, they cant be part of a retinue in the Codex, so I dont think that I would accept them here... Sorry....


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Its fine, just wanted to be sure. Shame though, an Eversor Assassin would have been awesome to use.

Name: Alexander Ophelius

Age: Unknown, assumed to be centuries old.

Appearance: Alexander wears a bright multi-coloured long coat with elongated sleeves that pass over his fingertips and drape back down halfway to his elbow. The coat is coloured ruby, emerald, sapphire, diamond and topaz in ostentatious stripes. Underneath the coat he wears a ruffled white shirt and a red bow-tie with several golden sashes around it and a pair of armoured leggings that seem to flow from his body. He also wears a pair of golden high-heeled boots that are streamlined and with a very thin high-heel. He wears a metal mask similar to an old carnival style mask with a smile on it, some say it is a Harlequin Dread Mask that shows the worst fears of those who see it. His hair is black with some very light purple highlights across the fringes and is tied back in a french-braid.

Personality: Alexander was once a typical Inquisitor of the Ordo Xenos, he believed in his cause and was not afraid to use his authority to get around. Most expected a typical career for him, ending with either his retirement or death. However after his meeting with the Harlequins Alexander became reserved and silent when alone but when with others he speaks in riddles and jokes, expecting others to divine the meaning behind his words. He is no different in battle, often laughing gleefully as he slices his enemies apart

Philosophy: Alexander is a mix of the Amalathianism, Thorianism and Recongregationism beliefs. He believes that the Imperium has become unsaveable and must be reformed to be saved, and with unity as its main policy it will finally be able to regain its Golden Age. He also believes that the Emperor will reincarnate once the Imperium is worthy enough to be led by him again, once it re-enters its Golden Age.

Background: Alexander was recruited from the Schola Progenium on Terra and was going to be sent for training as a Commissar but was spotted by a visiting Inquisitor who, seeing something in the young boy, took him for training. After several years as an Interrogator for the Inquisitor, which was filled with what can be considered normal for an Inquisitor in the Ordo Xenos, Alexander was promoted to full Inquisitor and began his own career. It was mostly typical, with only one noteworthy achievement when Alexander discovered a Cult of Slaanesh within one of the royal houses of Terra and with the aid of the Adeptus Custodes purged the cult permanently. Soon after this during a routine investigation he was met by an Eldar Harlequin troupe who took him away, he went willingly for reasons he did not even understand. Shortly after he came back, wearing his metal carnival mask and requesting a transfer to the Ordo Malleus, stating that he had seen the true threat of Chaos and wanted to be part of the solution. His transfer was approved and he quickly rose to note as an expert in the field of Chaos, some saying that the Harlequins taught him the secrets behind it, and became a famous Inquisitor. He still has close ties with the Harlequins, although this is kept secret, and often works with them when they require his aid, never questioning why. The rest of the Eldar also treat him with respect, for one who is respected by the Harlequins is definitely an ally to the Eldar.

Weapons: Alexander wields twin Monomolecular Swords shaped like scimitars with crimson tassels hanging from the golden hilts with a skull worked into the end. The words *Imperator Fossor* are worked into each blade in fine silver writing, translated from High Gothic it reads *Emperor's Clown*.

Equipment: Alexander wears a Dread Mask across his face that simulates the worst fears of those who see it, however it can be turned on and off at will. Alexander also carries a Digital Weapon in the style of a small ring with a tiny copy of his Dread Mask which shoots a high-powered laser capable of disintegrating whatever it hits, but it suffers from a long recharge time.

Retinue: Alexander has two retinue members that some suspect are Imperial Assassins. However they are dressed in elaborate clothing like to jesters with but with similar colours to Alexander's coat, they each wield a Power Sword shaped like a rapier and attack in perfect symmetry. They also both wear masks similar to Alexander's except their masks are just metal. They never speak to anyone but seem to understand what others are saying and commune with each other, making them most likely to be Death Cult members.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Good character, your in!


----------



## Lither (Apr 2, 2010)

Name: Junius Fabianus

Age: Well over 300

Appearance: Tall, muscular, white hair, .

Personality: Extremely short tempered:ireful2:, sharp, Inquisitive. Junius has shown no psychic potential, rather following the Monodominant philosophy, believing that all psychic powers are an evil that must be stamped out of the galaxy.

Background: All records of Junius Fabianus' past prior to becoming an Inquisitor have been deleted. It is known that he chose to be a Puritan and he also has become a member of the Ordo Malleus. He specialised in Daemonic purgings and dealing with Chaos Cults. He ascended to the rank of Inquisitor during unknown circumstances, presumed after his master witnessed one of his finer moments and reported him to a few other Inquisitor. As an Inquisitor, he found his path among the Monodominant beliefs, believing that humanity could only exist at the loss of all else, and that the only “cure” for psychics is to completely eradicate them. This extremist policy occasionally caused his Thunder Hammer to move at a more frequent rate than his mouth. When he heard of the occuring instance on Xalaxis, he saw that as an opportunity to test his skills once again.

Weapons: Thunder Hammer, Storm Shield, Psycannon.

Equipment: Power Armour, Melta Bombs


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Good, your in! Now we need members for the various members retinues!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Could I still be an Inquisitor? I expressed interest earlier on in the Thread, but I realise that if my laziness has caused me to miss out I won't hesitate to become a stuge. (Sounds fun actually.)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Hmm... Well... Ok, give it a go if you want, but then we *DO ONLY* need retinue members, k? :so_happy:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

If anyone wants me in there retinue then give me a pm or a post here of what sort of retinue member you fancy... i dont want to intrude by just including myself in someones charactor

Honestly why not be a retinue member darvaleth we are going overboard on inquisitors and im sure there will be equal opportunities for all


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Just pointing this out to you Doelago; Two Cultists actually became members of Inquisitor Eisenhorn's Retinue-

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Severina_and_Sevora_Devout

Another example would be the latter pages of Iron Warrior. 

There is a Culexus Assassin with a Inquisitor, the only real member of her "Retinue". 
.

So it is not uncommon for an Assassin to be joined with a Inquisitor, and I certainly doubt that with the amount of Inquisitor's you have got there wouldn't be no less than one, perhaps two. I would have joined as an Assassin, but good luck you lot!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Well... Then... .... ... Ok.... Assassins are allowed, but stay in your boots gentlemen, just cause they are army of one characters, does not mean that they are going to be slaughtering the whole enemy army, k?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

So just to check, we can be assassins?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes, you can....


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Name: Morsus. 

Age: Morsus himself does not know his actual age, however he is roughly around the three hundred mark.

Appearance: Bound in a tight fitting black leather bodysuit, Morsus is tall and extremely muscular. His head is hidden beneath a elongated mask formed from what appears to be born. The faceplate, formed into that of a leering skull so that only two small beady red eyes show from within dark sockets. The Animus Speculum covers the rear half of his head, large vials and tubes protruding outwards. Thick wires within his bodysuit lace his arms and back, embedded into nerve points. They form a small lump on the palm of each hand where he projects his bolts of negative energy. The left side of his faceplate is embedded with complicated designs, something that one would only pretend to understand.

Personality: Dark and brooding, Morsus will brag to himself how he could kill any without flinching. The Culexus Temple are the most hated and feared within the Imperium, and thus Morsus is not the friendly sort. He however will speak when within the company of Inquisitor Alice and her Retinue, although calmly and slowly his voice still instills fear into those unfortunates who must punish their ears against it. While he will speak with those familiar with his Temple, and those few who are indeed brave enough to talk with him, he is often hiding in the shadows ready to strike shall it be needed. He draws his powers from Psyker’s around him and takes particular pleasure in watching them shake as he does so, however he is able to project his blasts of negative energy without being near one, though they are no where near as strong.

Background: Morsus himself does not know much of his background, other than he has been in the service of the Inquisition for over a century. He came into the service of a young Inquisitor Dorian, and aided him on several occasions while he performed side tasks delivered to him by his Temple. Dorian however passed him on towards Inquisitor Alice, although he never had respect for either of the two, he still tries to be as “friendly” as he possibly can around Her and her Retinue. 

Weapons: The Animus Speculum, a weapon which shoots forth negative Psyker energy in balls of flame. His second weapon, strangely for the Culexus who do not tend to wield more is a black metal blade which he took from a former target. The pommel is white and dipped in blood, giving it a almost pink look.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Very good dark angel! :victory: You are in!


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

@ Deathbringer: PM sent


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Dark Angel, its not so much that inquisitors are in any way able to order assassins to work for them or recruit them. Like other imperial bodies they request an assassin operative be lent to them for a time (specified or not); its up to the officio assasinorum whether or not this happens. (Though inquisitors being amongst the most powerful authority in the Imperium, tend to get better consideration than some other groups.)


So if you have a cell of inquisitors and several request the aid of an assassin, its likely only one might be dispatched. Though it is possible for several inquisitors to be called for a conclave to make such a cell on shorter notice, and one or two inquisitors may in fact have an assassin, however unlikely it may be.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Name: Lucas Drell

Age: 34

Appearance: Lucas stands six feet tall and has a broad muscular frame developed through years of combat and Imperial Guard training. He has gaunt cheeks with high cheek bones and a thick set jaw that give him a slightly drawn out appearance. His hair is black, cut short and close at the back and sides but slightly shaggy on top. His skin is slightly tanned and he has a tattoo of his old regimental emblem on the top of his left arm and an Inquisitorial symbol on the inside of his left forearm. He has a bionic left eye of slightly crude design showing areas of cabling leading back into his head.

He tends to wear a black body glove with midnight blue armoured plates to mirror his master. Over this he wears a three quarter length black storm coat, fingerless gloves and Guard issue boots.

Personality: Drell has a dislike for nobles but particularly people who are born into positions of power or respect which they do not earn, especially high born military officers. He can be described as vulgar, uncouth, uncultured and generally emits an aura of general grumpiness. That being said, Lucas is calm and has a smart dry wit. In fitting with his feeling of high born nobles, he deeply respects those who have worked hard and earned the positions they hold, a reason why he follows Inquisitor Cain.

Philosophy: As a retainer of Inquisitor Avitus Cain, Lucas Drell can be considered a Recongregationist.

Background: Drell was born on the Hive World of Orias to a single Mother, the wife of a Guardsman recently recruited to fight amongst the stars. At the age of four, Drell’s Mother was killed in a crossfire by Arbites Enforcers when a drug-house raid spilled out into the street. Drell ran away scared and was later found by members of another hive gang, the West Hive Brawlers, who took him in.

Drell was raised in the guy, first acting as a courier and messenger from as young as five to becoming an active fighter at the age of ten. In this time Drell learned to fire a weapon, fight dirty up close and live by his wits. At the age of eighteen, before becoming a full gang member, Drell left the Brawlers to join the Imperial Guard. Drell became a private in the 193rd Orias Shock Troopers and left his home world for the first time.

Over the following years Drell proved himself a more than average soldier and earned himself a field promotion to Sergeant at the age of 23. When he was 26 the 193rd were part of a crusade fleet sent to reclaim the Sentinel Worlds, a system that would provide an important supply route to Imperial forces, from Chaos. The 193rd were the first Regiment sent into the attack on the Fortress City of Kra’lek. As first into the defences, the 193rd took exceptional losses and though the walls were eventually taken, the 193rd were far too damaged to carry on. During the battle, Drell lost his left eye to shrapnel after the heavy weapons team in his squad was blown up by a stray missile. The few survivors of the Regiment were split up, apparently as experts in battling the servants of the Ruinous Powers. Drell was placed with the Mordian 8th. 

The Mordian’s were proud people, marching into battle in bright red uniforms. They considered themselves polite and well mannered, cultured and strong. The unsavoury Drell did not fit in. He was looked down upon as a savage by the rest of the regiment. Though he retained his rank of Sergeant he drew no respect from his squad. He was passed over continually for promotions, instead given to green recruits drawn from noble families with no clue to the ways of war.

Drell met Inquisitor Cain at the age of 29, later in the Sentinel Worlds Campaign when the Inquisitor accompanied the 8th in a push through the streets of another Chaos held city. Unlike his own troops, Drell earned the respect of the Inquisitor and in turn, Lucas learned to respect the Inquisitor as somewhat of a kindred spirit, another who had worked and earned his place in the Universe. Before the Campaign ended, Inquisitor Cain offered Lucas a position in his personal retinue, a position which, given his current situation, Lucas accepted immediately.

Weapons: Bolter-Flamer, Laspistol.

Equipment: Carapace armour, Bionic eye, Frag and Krak grenades.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Asamodai, your in!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

damn i wish i would have read this sooner i totally would have played an Inquisitor! if anyone wants someone in their retinue shoot me a PM and i will happily join your forces! Doelago if it is cool for me to join i would love to, i sent you a PM about my character


----------



## KILLBURNMAIM!! (Apr 3, 2010)

Actually Doelago, I hope you don't mind if I try to jump back in as part of some Inquisitor's staff... Just had another idea for a character that fits more with the Ordo Malleus premise that your looking for. A little late I know but still might aswell give it a shot.

If there are any Inquisitors who require a Sage of the Tainted Schola of the Calixis Sector in their staff, please drop me a PM!


----------



## Lither (Apr 2, 2010)

Unfortunately for me, a problem with my computer logs me out every time I try and PM someone. However, I can reply to PMs, so if anyone would like to be a part of my retinue, please PM me.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I took a look at your PM BlackApostleVilhelm, make a good character... 

If anyone wants KILLBURNMAIM or Lither into his retinue, drop him a PM... :victory:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I'll be part of a retinue if anyone will have me. Drop me a PM, and tell what member you are looking for (Priest, Assassin, Veteran, etc). Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Inquisitors, I'd also like to be somebody's lowly stuge... a mad preist running around with a big chainsword, to be precise. He would have no regard for personal safety, only the safety of his Inquisitor. (Which often means the unsafety of his enemies...)

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

@ Killmaimburn: PM sent


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I am now the Priest (slave! err, what?) of gorechild.

*Name:* Karkasor "Reaper" Martor

*Age:* 47 years (decades! no, that joke's getting old now...)

*Rank:* Priest of Inquisitor Avitus Cain.

*Appearance:* Ragged and barbaric, Reaper is a sight to behold. He wears only tattered cream robes, with stark red lining. He is bald, and brutish. His eyes are brown, and he is quite tall. Although he is of medium build, he is very muscular and has a well-toned body.

*Personality:* Karkasor Martor is a fiery character; he is quick to anger. He is devoutly faithful to the Emperor, and spreads His word. More specifically, he spreads it in the aspect of the Radicalist. He is staunchly loyal to Avitus Cain, and will always put the Inquisitor's life before his own. Karkasor is the madman, the one who will not hesistate to run into the armed building, in front of flak fire, through the flames of war; his faith in the Emperor is all he needs.

*Philosophy:* Radical Recongregationist, like Avitus Cain.

*Background:* Raised on the backwater word of Brycantia, Karkasor Martor bore witness to many an evil deed on his childhood. His family were killed in a fire which swept across a large swathe of slum habs, and when the infant Karkasor went to the Administratum to recieve support, he was horrified at what he found. The Administratum wasn't even aware of the fire, and when alerted to the fact, simply ignored it. When Martor pressed on, he was booted in the chest and thrown out the building. That day he vowed to work to fix the Imperium.

He joined the Priesthood when he came of age (as you do) and worked to spread the Emperor's voice. He became stronger and stronger, his faith giving him the will to improve his skills in all areas. Soon he was a strong warrior, and was selected to leave the planet for the Inquisitorial Training Facility on Ardatore. Reaper, as he had become known, was not sorry to leave.

His Radical ideas were not welcomed on Ardatore; surely the Imperium was perfect, the idea of remaking it was not far from Heresy. He was almost on the brink of execution when Avitus Cain found him. He now protects the Inquisitor with all of his might; Karkasor realises that keeping him alive will allow him to spread the Recongregationist ideas further and further, whereas the loss of his own life will not be so severe.

*Weapons:* Reaper wields a huge double bladed chainsword , almost taller than himself. He also has a large Imperial Eagle on chains which are drilled into his arm. (The Eagle isn't chained into his arm, he can hold it but if he lets go it just swings at his side, anchored by his arm.) His Faith is also a potent weapon.

*Equipment:* Robes, a couple of frag grenades, and Faith.



Hope he's fine.... for the RP (and mentally stable), that is.:grin:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Troy Raef
*Age:*Unsure however has served in the guard for 13 years and has served Ibrahim for 7
*Weapons:* Knife,Las Pistol, Long las sniper rifle
*Armour:* flak armour
*Clothing:* Army slack kept pristene as if he was still a private in the army

*Appearance*: Blonde hair which was kept short in the guard but is now mid length drifting lazily across one strong midnight blue eye. A strikingly handsome man with a well muscled physique that can always impress ladies. 

*History:* Born on the Imperial world of Karaven, Troy's story is rather tragic. His father and mother were both farmers on the agri world of Karaven and when digging in their garden attempting to get to the nutrients under the top soil when they uncovered a necklace buried deep. His father gifted it to is mother holding it in his bare hands and placing it round his mothers neck condemning her to the taint that it carried within it. 

The Raef family lived on the very outskirts of the agri world and they were dedicated to the land and their education had been neglected. Both father and son knew the life cycle of plants and were at one with the soil yet they knew nothing of chaos, taints and illnesses. Thus when his mother began to change they noticed nothing and they assumed it was merely a minor matter of exhaustion when she began to shun her duties. They carried on taking on more and more duties, yet inside the house Troy's mother was changing. Her cranium was growing and though they knew nothing she was gaining telekinetic ability. 

The taint grew within her and the family went around oblivious, yet strange and inexplicable events were beginning to occur and Raef's father was convinced that the house was in the grip of evil spirits and thus called in the ecclesiarchy to exorcise his house. 

They recognized his wife for a tainted individual and prepared to execute her yet she resisted with the desperate strength only the damned can muster. Using her new found psychic powers she drew up an inferno of flame that inveloped not only herself but her husband and the ecclesiarchy officials. 

Wreathed in flames Troy desperately stumbled towards the water trough and plunged himself into it and saved himself from anything more than minor burns. Hurt and alone, bitter at the life and the parents he had lost. He stumbled away towards the city stopping only to take the las pistol from the charred remains of the ecclesiarchy official. 

He arrived in the city and headed for the market area and bartered passage onto a ship as a ships boy doing hard labour. He left Karaven as the man hunt reached its height and the ecclesiarchy were desperately searching for him in order to cleanse him of any possible signs of taint. It was during this bitter man hunt that Raef became twisted and bent.

He hated the loss of his parents and the life he used to lead and he blamed it upon the primeval forces he couldn't understand that had twisted and bent his mothers mind and lead to the man hunt that had forced him to become a fugitive.

He reached the city of Vengeance and there he left the ship with no money or documents, where he changed his name to Troy Raef and began his new life in the huge city. His working life on a farm had given him a muscular physique and he managed to gain a job as a bouncer for a club. During a fight he was eventually picked up by the local arbites for some petty misdemeanour during a backstreet brawl. 

No papers or documentation gave him the fast track route to jail and he was sentenced to a ridiculous sentence that without documents he could not appeal against.

He was offered a quick release if he took a position in the imperial guard and he jumped at the opportunity. He was trained in close combat using a sword yet he found himself to be ungainly and unco-ordinated with a sword or knife in his hands

Though a failure with the sword he was a triumph with the lasgun outstripping the rest of his squad and rivalling the veteran guardsman for accuracy within weeks. During his time in service he got his first taste of war yet he was lucky as his marksmanship was noticed and he was moved to the sniper squad and so saw it all from a distance. He was surprised to find that the horrors did not move him and he killed with efficiency and precision.

After several battles and various campaigns he was gradually risen through the ranks until he became a captain of his own company the 35th Avengers (after a particularly brutal campaign which Troy managed to survive, though his spotter was brutally murdered by a mob of orks, cut down as they fled trying to protect the rifle they bore)and was eventually pledged to support an ecclesiarchy mission after the success of his company at guerilla warfare against cultists and xeno incursions. He impressed the Inquisitor Ibrahim El-Wazir with his logical reasoning and sharp shooting ability, in particular three consecutive head shots that opened a gap in the lines enabling the inquisitor and his retinue to reach there target and destroy it.

Ibrahim offered him a part in his retinue and he jumped at the offer to defend his imperium from the primeval powers that had taken his mother.

*Details of service*

He has been a part of the retinue for 7 years though he is not a traditional bodyguard, and is deployed mainly as a scout, protecting his inquisitor by marking out the territory ahead of them, then taking out guards quickly and quietly before providing long ranged fire support with his rifle in the assault.

It is not just attack scouting but also reconnaisance before the inquisitor has even arrived, being a bouncer on Vengeance has given Troy street smarts so when looking for someone or information, he has a good idea where to go and has often managed using Ibrahim's authority to uncover the key to a case. Troy's exquisite appearance and handsome, almost beautiful features, have allowed him to seduce information out of people. 

He is still not intelligent, as in able to make complex calculations or recall difficult facts, though he is practical and clear of thought and when the information is made clear he is able to formulate a plan fairly quickly. 

*Personal details*

Troy knows that Ibrahim can read minds though he implored the inquisitor not to look into his deepest memories, however what the inquisitor has actually seen he doesn't know. They have never in 7 years discussed this, perhaps the inquisitor sees he is untainted and feels no need to inquire further, Troy's dedication and continual fanatic devotion in tracking down the forces of chaos proving his loyalty.

How Ibrahim feels about him is something Troy does not know and sometimes he is a little tense, as they have never discussed the bond between them and he doesn't know where he stands.

The major thing about Troy is he is openly homosexual. He does not spread it around however he is in no way attracted to women, which works to his advantage as he is able to callously seduce a woman and leave without a backward glance.

He kept it to himself in the army but there are only so many times a man can refuse a date with the hot barmaid or refute the beauty of the hot girl of the squadron without people noticing. His squad as a veteran knew of his homosexuality and though some were uncomfortable he fought to gain there trust and grudging respect, eventually ending having an ellicit and furtive relationship with the captain of the 41st avengers however since joining the inquisitors ranks he has had no time for such things and has thrown himself into his work

Overall he is quiet neat and tidy, preferring to keep his uniform immaculate and keep himself to himself. Generally he wont start conversation or ask questions for fear of being embarassed however he is conversational if approached.


----------



## KILLBURNMAIM!! (Apr 3, 2010)

rodmillard you have a PM

I will post up a bio by the end of tomorrow hopefully, thank you for letting me re enter Doelago


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

No problem, :victory:, good luck people, hope you all who want find a retinue!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Right here is just a little role call of inquisitors and retinues that i asked doelago if i could do, as he didnt feel well and i was getting confused about who was in what retinue

Inquisitor Avitus Cain- Gorechild
Retinue- Lucas Droll- Asmodai
Karkasor "Reaper" Martor- Farseer Darvaleth

Inquisitor Ibrahim El-Wazir- Rodmillard's
Retinue- Troy Raef- Deathbringer
(No name)- Killburnmaim

Inquisitor Alice Storm- Lord Ramo
Retinue- Morus- Dark Angel

Inquisitor Alexander Ophelius- Lord of the Night

Inquisitor Junius Fabianus- Lither
(wants a retinue however cant send pms those that wish to join a retinue should pm him)


People that wish to be part of a retinue (two respected rpers waiting to be snapped up)
Deus Mortis
Black Apostle Vilhelm

Anyone i missed out give me a shout and I'll edit you in


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Name: Hades

Age: his official age is 40 but it is believed to be older

Allegiance: Alexander Ophelius

Position: Holds a veteran guardsman position in the retinue and so far is the only non-harlequin looking member to stay alive for a long period of time

Appearance: very tall for a human standing at around 6'10 and being covered in thick corded muscles. His whole body is covered in tribal tattoos that start from his feet and continue on up his body and to his arms all the way to the top of his head, one point ending between his eyes and the other two ending on his eyelids. He has long wavy black hair and a black goatee and startling emerald eyes that unnerve many that see them. His black carapace armor is devoid of markings with the exception of a three headed dog on his chest plate.

Personality: He is the polar opposite of the other two members of Alexander's retinue, and while very intimidating due to his size and looks he is very soft spoken and has the strange ability to be able to calm someone by simply speaking to them. He is straightforward, a trait drilled into from his time in the Imperial Guard, and a no nonsense person which has served him quite well when dealing with leads for his inquisitor. Because of his backround as an ex-ganger he is very adept at getting along with many types of thugs and outlaws because he knows how they "tick". many times when he has gone undercover could he be found in some bar deep in the slums playing cards with the city's worst, often times those same people playing with him being the ones that are sought out by Alexander or the ones closest to his prey. 

Background: Hades grew up on a dying Hive World and eventually succumbed to the gangs that were slowly taking over the planet's cities. This is when it is assumed he gained the large tattoo that covers his whole body, either way he learned how to kill and do it very well. The gang he was a part of was rather small in comparison and so they had to learn how to strike from the shadows and to defeat their enemies in different ways using traps and tricks. 

When the Imperium came to rescue the dying planet all who were willing were taken into the guard, and seeing this as his chance to get off this planet filled with fire and death, Hades took the chance and jumped on board. His real name is actually something that is unknown to all, Hades being a nickname earned in the guard because of his pyromaniac tendencies and his skill with the flamer. 

Later in his life he was elevated to a stormtrooper squad for a certain inquisitor, he and his men were to be a part of his retinue and be his iron fist. While traveling to investigate a possible cult their ship was ambushed and many were killed, except for Hades, he retreated to the depths of the ship and used his skills at guerilla warfare to take his toll on the enemies that sought to kill him. 

He speaks of nothing after that, but it appears that he was able to hide until the attackers were gone and left the ship derelict believing all were dead and he was able to commandeer a shuttle and make his way to safety. It was soon after this that Alexander picked him up hearing of his deeds and battle prowess, he is a recent addition to the retinue having only been a part of it for four years but already having proved that he is the Inquisitor's personal weapon against his enemies. While his harlequin friends serve and protect, Hades seeks out and destroys.

Equipment: Frag and Krak grenades, Power Sword, Hellgun and Hell Pistol, black carapace armor.


hope that is good Lord of the Night and Doelago. I am looking forward to this RP


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The question is, has everyone found their place in someones retinue? Please, if not, try to get it done fast, I would want to start the Action thread soon! Send PMs and ask!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nice Vilhelm.


----------



## KILLBURNMAIM!! (Apr 3, 2010)

Name: Jailn Fischig

Role: Sage advisor in manners of the heretically occult and warp related arcana to Inquisitor El-Wazir

Age: he’s around 127 years old but rejuvenation drugs and surgery have kept him physically at the age of 40

Appearance: Jailn is around 5’6” feet tall and weighs 140 pounds; his physique is best described as tall and sinewy, coupled with a pale (nigh transparent) complexion he could easily be compared to a ghoul. His face is a lean angular affair that could be considered elegant, if not for the seriously scarred tissue on his left cheek (presumably from numerous bullet scrapes) and the large blue starburst tattoo that almost consumes the whole right hand of his face. His eyes are a deep shade of red, denoting his Malfian bloodline… Though what’s more shocking is the fierce glint of intelligence and willpower behind those eyes.

Moving on to the description of his usual attire; Jailn wears simple civilian clothing, black jeans and simple matching shirts usually are enough for him, over this he will usually wear his belt of shells as well as his grenade belt. Over all of that he drapes a heavy dark green and gold embroidered flak-trench coat which has saved his live on numerous occasions thanks to the protection it offers. It also contains numerous pockets... More pockets than the sage actually knows what to do with. Around his neck he always wears a golden Aquila necklace and on his finger is a silver signet ring with the inquisitorial ‘I’ stamped across it, denoting him as a servant of the inquisition. His feet are covered by thick soled black combat boots with steel caps, uncomfortable though they may be Jailn insist upon wearing them when he is out in the field due to the fact that they provide good footing in all terrain.

Personality: Quiet and introverted would be ones first impression of Jailn quickly followed by calculating and observant, however once his opinion is asked of him he will give it freely and unreservedly. Jailn’s driving characteristic though is his thirst for knowledge, precisely why he makes a good sage, and to put it to use for the betterment of man. However the knowledge he needs to fight the enemy (in his mind at least) is the knowledge of the enemy… An understood enemy is an enemy easily defeated, despite the damnation that the understanding will inevitably lead to. This is precisely why he fell into the Oblationist school of Radicalism. Finally Jailn posseses an immense amount of mental fortitude and his mind is a veritable fortress, nigh impossible to read (even with telepathic probes) without lengthy hours of interrogation.

Philosophy: Oblationist, he admires puritans for their ability to combat chaos with just what Emperor gives them but feels they are deluding themselves nonetheless. However, Jailn also has one prominent philosophy that is rare within the Inquisition; Jailn is a genuine Humanitarian and works for the good of mankind.

Background: ((I’m gonna keep this brief cause the longer version just seemed to drag on))
Jailn was born into a noble family belonging to the Malfian subsector within the Calixis sector of space, however a dire event occurred that parted him from them as an infant and into one of the Schola Prognenum. What this tragic event was is unbeknownst to Jailn as no one ever spoke to him of his family, it’s the niggling puzzle in the back of his mind that he just can’t seem to solve. 

The Schola Prognenum that took the infant Jailn in was not a regular example of such noble institutions. It was one of the few Prognenums within the Calixis sector that a group of Radical Inquisitors had decided to bestow with forbidden knowledge so that the many orphans therein could be taught in it and be used as agents of the inquisition. Jailn was tutored in lore concerning the nefarious daemon and how it was brought into the realm of reality via psykers or sorcerors and in time he began to understand. It was this knowledge, he was told, that would lead to the salvation of man and only through it could the vile entities of the warp be defeated.

These institutions did not go unnoticed by Puritan inquisitors, who, upon seeing the tainted lore that they so freely dispensed, branded them with the name ‘Tainted Schola’. It didn’t take long for these puritans to quickly stamp out these institutions and execute the students. Jailn was one of the lucky few had managed to get the hell out. Jailn spent many long and arduous years trying to avoid the many searching arms of the inquisition, thinking that if any found him he would be immediately put to death.

Alas Jailn couldn’t simply spend his time running away, it was his emperor given duty to aid humanity and he would do it, whatever the cost. During his late fifties he began to search out and eradicate several daemon cults by aiding local enforcers, every time a cult was rooted out Jailn filched more and more knowledge from confiscated texts destined for the pyre. This train of events continued for several years, Jailn flung himself all over the imperium, leaving a trail of uprooted cults… Bit by bit Jailn became more and more careless about covering his tracks.

Eventually he came across Inquisitor El-Wazir when he aided an enforcer raid on a Khornate cult on a planet whose location can’t be disclosed. Suffice to say the Inquisitor was forced to reveal himself lest the Enforcers mistook him and his staff as cultists. Fearing that he was about to be discovered Jailn attempted to flee. What ensued was a lengthy chase that ended up with Jailn's incarceration.

After many hours of interrogation El-Wazir managed to finally break Jailn’s mental defences and figure out who exactly he was and what he was capable of. Instead of getting executed on the spot as Jailn assumed he would be, he got recruited to El-Wazir staff. Since then he has been an immense asset to the Inquisitor and has been able to provided lifesaving information more than one time.

Weapons: the mainstay armaments of Jailn are as follows:

Firstly; a well kept combat knife that he keeps tucked in the folds of his coat, its based on the standard issue Guardsman knife with a few modifications and has seen Jialn through many sticky situations. The blade is a matte black (hiding the fact that it is made of a consecrated silver alloy that can actually hurt daemons… Albeit not that much, its just a knife after all) colouration that doesn’t reflect light the actual grip is made of blood red leather. The length of the blade has the words “Salvation Begets Sacrifice,” engraved in High Gothic.

Secondly; Jailn carries a gun metal grey auto-carbine (Think autogun, only with a slimmed down body and lower calibre to save on weight), both sides of the weapon are stamped with the golden imperial Aquila. The stock of the weapon is foldable. Each magazine has a capacity of 30 rounds, Jailn has around 15 magazines of regular ammunition, 5 magazines of armour piercing manstopper rounds, and finally 5 magazines of dum dum bullets (these have the words “Beef Terror” etched along the side).

Last of his physical weapons; a sawn-off shotgun, the metal barrels are of the same matte-black colouration as his knife and the wooden grip is made of a highly polished ebony wood. The words “Now is the winter of your discontent” are engraved on the barrels in golden high gothic. It is a simple and easy to maintain weapon that has been with Jailn since his escape from the purging of his Schola. He has a belt of 46 shells whose pellets are made of silver and have been sanctified several times over (another weapon that can harm daemons).

Finally, Jailn has a secret ace up his sleeve that he will only use in the direst of circumstances… One that he hasn’t used even in ten years of service to Inquisitor El-Wazir, though it is a weapon his master is aware of (see bio). Jailn is a capable practitioner of arcane sorcery (which includes summoning daemons, creating daemonhosts, summoning bolts of lightning, etc.), which is the reason for his all too in depth understanding of the heretical art. He refrains from using it often however due to its hazardous nature and due to the fact that it is almost certainly going to get him killed if he uses it in the wrong situation.

Equipment:
- Flak coat (essentially flak armour but made into a stylish trenchcoat, its what Commissars wear)
- Autocarbine (see weapons)
- Sawn-off shotgun (see weapons)
- Combat knife (see weapons)
- Vox bead headset
- re-breather with 4 spare oxygen tanks
- Regular attire (see description)
- Data-slate (essentially his notebook, usually its buzzing with information about the place he is currently present in)
- A rather large dirty brown book that is wrapped in dark iron chains, the lock to the chains is a gene coded thumb scanner that only he can open (this is almost never on his person, he keeps it in a void-safe in his private quarters on board El-Wazir’s ship, and it is there at the moment). This is the repository of heretical knowledge that he has collected over his many years, along with many sorcerous incantations
- Back pack in which he stores spare ammunition, food provisions, maps of the local area, etc.
- a pair of frag grenades, aswell as a pair of krak grenades

Edit: forgot to mention: He's a piss poor fighter, he can barely keep his crosshairs straight and most of the time he'll end up spraying bullets wildly at the enemy (He prefers his sawed-off to the auto gun due to the fact that it deosn't neccesitate accuracy)


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

@ KillMaimBurn:

I like it, but I think you mean _repository_ - the prospect of a "suppository of heretical knowledge" brings tears to my eyes...


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaaha oh my god i just pissed myself


----------



## KILLBURNMAIM!! (Apr 3, 2010)

<Most epic facepalm of all time>

Thank you rodmillard for pointing that out, much obliged. Wasnt paying enough attention in my proof reading, I have edited it now. >.<

Glad I could offer a few chuckles up though

...Please tell me if I have made similar mistakes


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

I normally let things like that slide, but that one was too tempting to pass without comment...


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

so when we getting started?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Soon, still wanna make sure everyone is in a retinue...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Primarily suppository made me giggle

As for the list we are just waiting for Deus Mortis
I believe lither wants someone in his retinue so if they could pm each other then I guess we would be all set to go, everyone would have at least one person in there retinue


Inquisitor Avitus Cain- Gorechild
Retinue- Lucas Droll- Asmodai
Karkasor "Reaper" Martor- Farseer Darvaleth

Inquisitor Ibrahim El-Wazir- Rodmillard's
Retinue- Troy Raef- Deathbringer
Jalin Fischig- Killburnmaim

Inquisitor Alice Storm- Lord Ramo
Retinue- Morus- Dark Angel

Inquisitor Alexander Ophelius- Lord of the Night
Retinue- Hades- Black Apostle Vilhelm

Inquisitor Junius Fabianus- Lither
(wants a retinue however cant send pms those that wish to join a retinue should pm him)


People that wish to be part of a retinue ( respected rper waiting to be snapped up)
Deus Mortis


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Still accepting members? I feel like playing a sanctioned psyker


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Name: Crpl Marcellus Horantius

Age: 43

Appearance: Very large, bulky man. Marcellus stand at about 6" 3', with very broad shoulders. Has huge muscles all over his body, and claims he can fire heavy bolters one handed, although no one has seen him do this. As such he wields one of the Inquisitions most powerful anti-daemon weapon: the Psycannon. He has cropped brown hair and a bionic eye. He also has several claw marks across his throat from an encounter with a Bloodletter.

Personality: Fairly easy going, and quite relaxed about warfare. He doesn't treat war as a joke, but he has seen enough warfare that almost nothing phases him. However, when it is required, he can become as cold as stone and very tactically sound. However, in the service of Inquisitor Junius Fabianus, he is just used to taking orders and following them to the letter, as all Imperial Guardsmen are trained to.

Background: Hailing from the world of Agrippa, Marcellus' family had a long record of serving the Imperial Guard. He was always hated by his superior officers and was discriminated against, often being punished for no reason at all. However, whilst they still weren't fond of him, the Commissars were pleased with his unshakeable faith in the Emperor. Despite the set backs of his officers hating him, he advanced steadily within the infrastructure of the Imperial Guard. 

His service to the Inquisition started when his regiment was called to Falvia IV by Inquisitor Junius Fabianus. There had been a daemonic outbreak, and the other militant arms of the Ordo Malleus were to far away to respond quick enough. Marcellus' squad was assigned to Inquisitor Junius Fabianus as a body-guard unit. When a warp rift opened out-side the HQ, that was when Marcellus attracted the gaze of the Inquisitor. He noticed that daemons cowered from him. Whilst the warp rift was eventually closed, Inquisitor Junius Fabianus followed this up with the Commissars from his regiment. Apparently Marcellus had an unshakable faith in the Emperor, but so did the Commissars and the Daemons didn't respond in the same way to them. So Inquisitor Junius Fabianus launched further investigations. The result; Marcellus turned out to be a blank. Inquisitor Junius Fabianus, being from a Puritan school of thought, quickly inducted him as part of his retinue. Marcellus has served Inquisitor Junius Fabianus ever since.

Weapons: Combat blade, Psycannon

Equipment: Flak armour, Bionic eye, Frag and Krak grenades

Hope this is ok!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes, we are still accepting players, but you will have to find a place in someones retinue :victory:


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Hmm, i just checked the available inquisitor profiles, Junius is anti-psyker so that stuffs my plan to be a psyker, and apparently Alexander already has a full retinue, and Alice is mentioned to have a 'small' retinue, which can be translated a few ways.
Bit of a predicament, I got a whole character concept in mind for a sanctioned psyker but I dunno where I can fit in...


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I am sure Morsus won't mind if you join Alice's :wink:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

let's do it! im itchin to kill some daemons!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I have no problems with you joining my retinue Blazinvire. A Psyker would be a good addition.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Any one need an Imperial Veteran (a mild Blank) in their retinue or a Sanctioned Psyker Medic?


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

*Name:* Kystra
*Age:* 29
*Appearance:* 5'6'', a relatively normal build for a woman, she has thick, jet black hair that reaches just past her shoulders, her skin is very pale, more sickly than anything natural, and she has icy blue eyes.
There are quite a number of cables and wiring integrated into her upper back and neck, mostly following her form but unmistakeably metallic, with a number of wires implanted along her arms.
She wears a fair conditioned grey robe, though quite beaten, worn, and little dirty at times, it's still holding up fairly well, and it covers most of her form except for her hands and head.
Kystra also has quite an unnerving stare, like she almost forgets to blink half the time, which often causes her eyes to water up and end up spilling down her face like tears.
*Personality:* Her personality is quite lacking, the extensive surgery done to her makes her very drone-like and vacant, though there is still remnants of a kind-hearted, compassionate woman deep inside somewhere.
*Philosophy:* None
*Background:*
Kystra was half way through her teens the day she was collected by the Imperium, she probably would have been fine if it weren't for the fact she incinerated a ruffian trying to injure her parents, so she was found out.
She had a lot of power at her age, making the risk of her existence rather high but it also offered the Imperium quite a useful tool in quelling the ceaseless tides of their foes, so she was instead sent off for sanctification for war.

There wasn't much else to say about Kystra's history, because from the moment her life got interesting, she was snapped up by the Imperium and disappeared for several years in some research facility.
They were working on the current issue of the Pariah gene, experimenting with psykers and whatnot to try and secure a way of overcoming the negative effect. Though of course with this added versatility came more power, thus they implemented further bionic and psycho-conditioning to make Kystra very compliant with orders but still able to utilise her talents.

A rather prime testing opportunity came in the form of Inquisitor Alice, a relatively new Inquisitor whose retinue had yet to be filled, they assigned Kystra to her. The 'gift' was a bit double-edged, Kystra was quite a potent psyker yet she was still 'experimental'.
*Weapons:* Laspistol, though she's yet to use it.
*Equipment:* Her psyker staff designating her station and a form of control, often inducing an electric shock should her brain activity be exceptionally high.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Good, your in! 

One question to the every retinue member: Have you all got into a retinue yet?


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Not yet waiting for commisar horn to post then im ready.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Yo, here’s my character, finally. I’ll be in Alice Storm’s (Lord Ramo) retinue, keeping dark angel company, ha ha! Strashilov is a vet guardsmen by the way.


Name: Capt. Dimitri Strashilov

Age: 34

Appearance: Standing at exactly 6’, Dimitri holds common Valhalla features; Weather beaten face, light blue eyes, sturdy jaw, big cheekbones, heavy eyelids, black bags under his eyes and a large Valhalla nose. His hair is long enough for him to comb it back over his head and around his neck Dimitri wears a small Imperial Aquila, attached to a leather strap, which hangs on his chest, always under his shirt, never out in the open. 
Dimitri wears a white stock collar shirt (which he has a lot of), dark green officer slacks (from a dead Mordian officer) with a red stripe on each leg and a large, heavy grey Valhallan great coat. His boots are an excellent quality crafted black pair from Inquisitor Storm’s home planet Golus, given to him as a gift from the Inquisitor which he cherishes dearly (good quality boots/clothing are very, very hard to find on his home planet). He still carries his badge of rank, pinned beside his Inquisitorial badge.

Personality: His loyalty towards Humanity borders on the extreme and his strong willed character only fuels his patriotic sentiments. Lazy and stubborn, Dimitri is a heavy drinker but he blindly refuses to take any other kind of drug, be it Iho sticks or combat stimms, although he accepts medical drugs. Fuelled by his devotion to Humanity, his stubborn character and iron will, Dimitri hates to admit defeat and will always stand his ground in the face of death. He has utter faith in the Emperor’s power over everything and fears nothing but the Emperor. Cheerful around friendly company, he has a habit of drawing humour from bad situations.

Philosophy: Puritan- Monodominace (doesn’t mind psykers, although he still distrusts them).

Background: Raised on Valhalla, Dimitri was conscripted into the Valhallan PDF at the age of 14 from which point onwards he fought the Orks in the hive cities of his home planet. By the age of 18, Strashilov was made Sergeant and was awarded a medal of Valhalla, the Highest award for bravery. At 24 he was a commissioned Lieutenant and fighting the Orks had become second nature for him. The age of 29 saw him with a Captaincy, seven medals, sixteen battle wounds, an alcohol addiction, disregard for life and all of his best friends slaughtered in front of his eyes too many times. Dimitri’s hatred for aliens and his patriotism to Humanity kept most of his sanity intact and kept him killing.

Wanting to take the fight to the Orks on other planets, Dimitri signed up into the Imperial Guard who snapped him up eagerly. Upon the transport vessel that was travelling through the warp, there occurred an incident with the navigational psykers and many of the crew were possessed by daemons. Within a week the ship belonged to Chaos as traitors, daemons and cultists ran wild. Exiting the warp, the traitor crew, led by their daemonic masters prepared to raid unsuspecting Imperial stations. 

Before the traitors could raid, the ship’s motor room and engine were sabotaged and destroyed by a gang of surviving loyalists, leaving the ship immobilised and stranded in space. Led by Dimitri the few Guardsmen and crew still loyal to the Emperor hid and ambushed the cultists whenever they could, pestering and disrupting the Daemon’s plans. All of the ship’s smaller transports and escape measures were destroyed by the loyalists, making sure no one could leave the ship, creating a giant floating coffin.

Almost two years later, the ship was discovered by the Inquisition who led a small raid on-board in order to set charges for the ship to explode from the inside. Leading the attack was Inquisitor Dorian and Inquisitor Storm. As they snuck around, they witnessed the capture of the last surviving loyalists. The Inquisitors quickly noticed Dimitri as the Daemon Hunyagat tore apart the loyalists with its corrupt powers. While the other loyalists writhed in pain and slowly melted, Dimitri stood, un-affected, unflinching and defiant, spitting in the Daemon’s face. The Inquisitors suddenly recognised him for a Blank and rescued him, killing the possessed crew and setting the charges. Dorian allowed Dimitri to join Storm’s retinue and he has followed her ever since. 

Weapons: Hellgun, 18” bayonet, .52 Man stopper (Six round revolver), a large Mordian Sword (not a Pweapon) 

Equipment: Frag grenades, alcohol.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Hahaahaa :laugh:


CommissarHorn said:


> Equipment: Frag grenades, alcohol.


...Lol, but, anyway, your in! :good:

So, is everyone set and ready to start the RP? I could start it today if it is fine for you guysv


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm up for it.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Lets go then


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Its go! Any questions?


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Hmm, seems I wasn't all that clear in my character sheet, I guess it was to be expected. Kystra was setup to go into Alice's squad though i suppose it doesn't necessarily matter, just seems like I've been forgotten


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Thats what I was thinking. I assume that you are meant to be on board in the mess hall, maybe I have already sent you on before I arrived?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

So you were supposed to be with Alice... Hmm... Got to edit something...


----------



## KILLBURNMAIM!! (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey I'm just quickly speaking up to apologize for my lack of posting over the weekend and to inform you all that I will only be able to bring up my post till late monday evening (EU time) once again sorry but my hands are tied.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

No problem, there are many who wont post before today, or even the days following it, so dont worry if you cant post on the first day...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry anyone else seeing the stupidity of a psyker and a culexus being in the same retinue?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lol, the guy probably want to take his life... Hehee... Poor guy... He probably has a fuck`n head ache....:laugh:


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

deathbringer said:


> Sorry anyone else seeing the stupidity of a psyker and a culexus being in the same retinue?


Ramo actually pointed this out in PMs, I did think it was kind of silly at first but I gave it a lot of thought, hence my character sheet.
Though if you don't wanna bother reading it, I basically had Kystra experimented on, like an extreme version of what they do to the Sanctioned Psykers, in order to try and subvert the 'Blank' effect, as well as Kystra being a very strong psyker. Also figured part of the brain surgery could remove most of Kystra's sense of fear, so she wouldn't be so effected being around a culexus.

I was also reading dark angel's char sheet and his character's weapon is fueled by nearby psykers, so I figured a blank-psyker combo would actually be interesting for roleplaying's sake.
So Morsus would probably end up stronger and Kystra would have the obstacle of hurling bolts of lightning in a blank zone. Though it seems there are two blanks in the retinue now...


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Lol. my vet guardsmen in Alice's squad is a Blank aswell.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I read it , just dont think its possible to do anything about it with simple bionics
Admittedly an inquisitor may try and horde blanks, eisenhorn himself founded the distaff for such a reason. 
Just at face value seemed silly.
The augmentic surgery, though to my mind far fetched, may mean you are less affected by blanks and not completely nulled from the warp but still your powers will be lessened I'm assuming?

Also a culexus merely has an impressive arsenal of powers against a psyker, they can of course still use them but to so strengthens the culexus as you said. I dont believe a culexus is a blank.... he is just an entity that is anti the warp and to throw a power at him merely strengthens his own powers.

So I'm guessing its comissar Horn that affects you more. Just seems like your psyker would be more suited to one of the other retinues.

I thought I'd point it out as you could easily transfer (with the GM's permission) and there would be next to no effect on the rp

However if your happy and the GM is happy i'll shut up


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't remember saying it was only bionics, they were just partnered with the other methods they used in an attempt to assist the process.
The way I figure it is that they messed with the brain to try and lessen the effect, whether it screws with the brains perception of the warp or the perception of the effect the warp has I'm not sure because 40k lore is painfully vague in most areas.
Perhaps they utilised the pariah gene in the experimentation? I'm not 100% sure, I was just trying to make the combo plausible/roleplayable, because realistically I doubt a psyker could stand being even in the same room as the assassin.
I've read that the head device thing the culexus assassins use can drive some psykers mad with prolonged exposure, and that's without the ocular device even being open, I think it acts as some kind of magnifier for the blank effect.

All Culexus are blanks though, it's like a requirement for entering the temple which usually means there aren't as many of them as the others, and makes them ultimately efficient in killing psykers.

But yeah I'm happy for the moment, it'll create a few interesting situations in the RP, so as long as the GM's fine with it


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Everyone given up on this already?


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm into it, just waiting for an update


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

yeah im still into it too, i was just waiting on an update is all unless our characters are supposed to chat it up more.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Doleago was posting on the day the site went down its possible he lost the update then... its a real piss off

Or maybe he just hasnt got on since but i can say an update is in the pipeline


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Fuck`n Heresy Online... My update did not get through... And I have not really been on since I posted that shit half a week ago, had some time away from 40k Expanding my knowledge of Star Wars all day... And Playing lot of Star Wars: Battlefront II... :gamer2:

Well... Guess I will have to rewrite it tomorrow if I can find sometime, as I have to spend a lot of time reading for the two tests I have this week...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Heresy went down? News to me.


----------

